# modified shiv?



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought the UCI banned it from competition and I see Contador on one for Paris-Nice. Did Specialized make some quick mods?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah they removed the nose cone. you know- the "integral" nose cone. yeah that one.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

this thread is completely useless without pics


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

old:









more here
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/specialized-shiv-time-trial-design-possibly-banned-by-uci

new:


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

wow thats fuggly, I cazn see an arguement for the merits of cheap disc/wheel covers with that design, if that design didnt slow down his times (and in fact reduced them I image) then aerodynamics and anal amounts of turbulent fair flow and dimples really do look to be marketing hype when it comes to bikes/wheels  NTTAWWT


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and info. LOL, yes it does appear that the nose cone was integral, hope it doesnt fall apart without it.


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Did Giant have to modify the Trinity SL as well?*

I also noticed that Lars Boom's Trinity SL appeared to be missing a nose cone. Take a look and let me know what you think (First photo is from Giant's website, and the second from Paris-Nice). Were there any press releases about Giant on this issue? 

Regards

JD


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

No press release I'm aware of, but I will agree with your eyes: Even with the head tube being a bit hidden under a shadow, it seems pretty apparent there's nothing protruding as far over the front wheel.

If anything, kudos to Giant having their brakes behind the fork to begin so any (negligible?) aerodynamic losses without their cone could be minimal, although that likely wasn't so responsible for the TT outcome. Still a bit cool anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> old:
> new:
> [img]https://cdn.media.cyclingnews.com//2010/03/07/2/contadorflow_600.jpg


They also removed the aero sheathing behind the fork.


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like some big changes. The area behind the fork and the nose cone removed. Also I think on the original shiv, the front break was at least partially attached to the nosecone. I think the pivots for the brake was fixed in there. So they must have removed the cone, changed out the fork to mount a conventional brake, and removed the edges of the town tube. Thats a lot of work to pull off in a few weeks for a molded frame. Cudos to them for making such big changes so quickly.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Specialized wanted Contador on their bikes so much, I'm not that surprised that they already had a new TT bike for him, they'll pull out all the stops to make him happy... But I would expect a few revisions before the Tour...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

muscleendurance said:


> wow thats fuggly, I cazn see an arguement for the merits of cheap disc/wheel covers with that design, if that design didnt slow down his times (and in fact reduced them I image) then aerodynamics and anal amounts of turbulent fair flow and dimples really do look to be marketing hype when it comes to bikes/wheels  NTTAWWT


what are you talking about?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i suspect we will see the caliper behind the fork (like the giant) before the tour


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

CreekyKnees, they did away with the nosecone at the beginning of this year... even the one he was riding before this *new* ban on the bike was introduced didn't have it.... the problem was the aero sheathing on the downtube behind the fork.... which is now removed at the PN.

On an interesting note.... Garmin riders aren't using the Bayonette fork anymore either..... The RadioShack Trek Speed Concept still has an unusual fork though, and in different pics the Rabobank Giant Trinities do have nosecones, just much much smaller ones!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

it looks like there is a much larger gap between the wheel and teh downtube with the brake behind the fork. wonder what the dynamic advantages/disadvantegs are of that.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Specialized wanted Contador on their bikes so much, I'm not that surprised that they already had a new TT bike for him, they'll pull out all the stops to make him happy... But I would expect a few revisions before the Tour...


I do believe that they saw this coming for quite some time and were already working on it. At least that's how I heard it from the LBS and Specialized dealer. There's no doubt though what-so-ever that Specialized really wants Contador and the Tour.


----------

